# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Gevoelige kiezen

## Nikoline

sinds een paar maanden heb ik hele gevoelige kiezen. Ik ben naar de tandarts geweest en deze heeft een speciaal laagje over gedaan wat in de kiezen trekt. Dit helpt niks. Mijn kiezen hebben slijtage plekken en mijn kaken doen zeer. Wie kan mij helpen?? :Confused:  Ik kan nu niet normaal eten want als ik kauw zit ik meteen tegen het plafond. :Mad:

----------


## anMa

Beste nikoline
Hiervoor heb ik maar 1 advies
Anderen zijn t vast niet met mij eens maar uit ervaring weet ik
Laat ze trekken !
Je komt er niet vanaf van die pijn
Ja ook n wortelkanaal behandeling helpt maar tijdelijk 
Kunnen ze daarna alsnog last gaan geven
Veel sterkte 
Groetjes anMa

----------

